# Mathews



## tmarch (Jun 7, 2002)

Mathews makes a good bow, I've shot most of their models & like them. My favorite right now is the Switchback or Switchback XT.


----------



## Mathews guy (Jan 16, 2006)

I shoot a fx2 i love it and u cant bet the price


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

Switchback, Switchback XT, Apex, and Apex 7...Mathews makes the best bows on the market i love every mathews that ive shot.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

LX and I love it I wouldnt dream of shooting another brand.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

switchback xt
check out my sig:wink:


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

i have owned the SQ2, and LX. i gave the sq2 to my younger brother, who just bought an LX himself. and im about to get me a conquest 3 for target shooting. i have never shot the con 3 but i think its going to be a sweet bow. my father shoots the Q2, and its also a nice bow.


----------



## BTLL (Nov 13, 2005)

i have an switchback xt and i am pickin up my conquest pro tommorrow, im goin to start shootin spots with it, i wanted a comp. bow but didnt want to shell out 1200 bucks the frist time out


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

*i shoot*

the legacy well that was untill i got my new trykon


----------



## tclow (Feb 22, 2006)

I shoot the Ultra Max and love it.I wish it had the harmanic balancers on it but I guess I should have waited 1 more year.Oh well I still love it.Very consistant.


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

i shot a switch back and hated it. but every1 has their own opinion.


----------



## JBslayer01 (Aug 17, 2005)

I shoot a Icon right now it is so smooth and so quiet. Trying to get an LX. I Love my mathew wont shoot anything else.


----------



## $Turk$ (Jan 3, 2006)

Conquest Apex (gold Fusion) for spots
Apex 7 (Black Out Blue) for 3-d
Switchback and Switchback XT for hunting.
I love every single one of my "babies" I guess it pays to shoot well. They just start giving stuff to you. lol.


----------



## gungun2224 (Feb 5, 2006)

i have 3 and i love em all:smile: but from what ppl tell me bowtech is another good brand:lie:


----------



## Brendan12388 (Jun 30, 2005)

I have a Blueberry Ovation and a Switchback. Between the switchback and the switchback xt there isn't a whole lot of difference. I have shot the Apex 7 and it is a great bow. I wouldn't shoot any thing but a mathews.


----------



## D-Lepak (Dec 5, 2005)

*Love um*

I have a black powder coated conquest III shoots amazing! My dad has a apex 7 and its amazing ive shot a spot round with his bow, it sure does pound the X's


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

gungun2224 said:


> i have 3 and i love em all:smile: but from what ppl tell me bowtech is another good brand:lie:


You only say thast cuz of me.


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

Blueberry Classic 
hopinh to buy a apex soon.


----------



## BLKDOG (Feb 23, 2006)

The MQ1 is probably the best bow Mathews has ever made for Hunting/3-D.Perfect length,forgiveness..Love mine...Steven KY


----------



## hoytshooter09 (Nov 21, 2005)

*i love it*

I love my mathews switchback. it shoots fast and no vibrations


----------



## tclow (Feb 22, 2006)

I shoot the Ultra Max.I love this bow.


----------



## camo25 (Jul 4, 2006)

I love my mathews SB. Mathews is the best bow. My dad has the SB XT and I did have The mathews Legacy.


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

hoyt is the beast


----------



## deerbuster (Jun 11, 2007)

Switchback, and after i bought mine, my dad shot it, and had to go get himself one. Awesome bows.


----------



## NS17IL (Dec 14, 2005)

Mathews makes a good bow and they will stand behind it. They are a little expensive from a younger person but if you can get one there great.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Only Mathews I have ever used was an Ignition.


----------



## bowhunter1347 (May 23, 2007)

Mathews Q2XL

wouldnt trade it for the world


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

smothest draw ever my opinion when i shot one


----------

